# Goat Had Seizure



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Five days ago I heard a ruckus in my doe barn. Rushed out to see my oldest girl on the floor thrashing about violently. It took a good hour for her to calm down, and when she did she could not get up. Her head was shaking and rapid eye movement. I initially thought polio/listeria and treated for both as well as for deerworm which she had as a yearling and left her with some limited paralysis, but did not hinder movement or successfully kidding for 9 years.
Last summer I should add she had a few similar incidents, but recovered fully from each. She was never unable to get up like now.
I'm not getting much vet help so asking if anyone has experienced something similar. It would seem like something nerologic - something akin to epilepsy maybe? Is stroke possible? 
This doe is able to stand on her own if I help her up but once she takes a few steps she will fall over. If I put a towel around her and hold her steady she can walk further. She eats fine, chews cud, normal temp and eliminations, the head shaking has stopped though she still has a bit of eye movement. She was also in quite a bit of pain which I gave banamine, but wonder what the source is? I prod her all over and she is not sensitive anywhere.
I don't know whether continuing thiamine will help (vet said 5 ays) and IF she will recover enough to get around on her own.
Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd continue the thiamine.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, continue thiamine.


----------



## micheybelle21 (Sep 15, 2014)

We almost lost a goat to (what the vet said was) meningial worm or more worm. We treated her aggressively with dexamethazone and thiamine. It was a long road to recovery with a very grim outlook. Aggressive and early treatment can help. We also did physical therapy with her. Keep a good eye on her.


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

I've dealt with deer worm a couple times and it was strictly a loss of rear end function. No convulsions or any other neurologic symptoms. And no pain. And yes, the aggressive treatment worked quickly. I do not think this is men worm or polio but something more in the stroke/epilepsy area. But I will continue the B1.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So sorry for your gal but have no insight to add. She is 10 years old?

I hope you were able to find something to help her. I'm sure you know, but Banamine can only be give for 2-3 days in a row.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like she is definitely having seizures. I would get quality frankincense essential oil..[I use do terra].when she seizes....put 1-2 drops in her mouth....it will help stop the seizure...
Giving once a day may help prevent further seizures or decrease the severity


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Not sure how relevant this is, but my elderly cat began having exactly what you describe. The vets were never able to diagnose her with anything but one thought it might have been linked to an untreatable/incurable sinus infection she had. She would go for months between episodes but finally at age 21 had a bad seizure & was never able to walk or even sit up again. She was also paralyzed on half her face. I held her all the time & fed her with an eyedropper, hoping she'd come back from it; but she never did & died about 5 or 6 days later.


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the frankincense tip. To update, she is getting around better now, though will still fall if a goat bangs into her or she has to navigate tricky ground. But the good news is she can now get back up by herself. It's tough but she could not do this at first.
I have no idea how much further she will recover but at least seeing improvement is hopeful.


----------

